# My pictures



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

What pictures do you like so far gotta get more soon what birds you like im just wondering 

http://community.webshots.com/user/Pigeon_collector?vhost=community

Hope you enjoy my pictures of my pigeons


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Your pigeons are beautiful. I liked #17 and #18 because it looks like the pigeon on the right is talking to the other one. I also loved #23 which shows a cubby full of two gorgeous pigeons


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

lol thanks i got those 2 in 17 and 18 for one homer of my dads witch would of been gone so i sell them to my buddy who collects homers for cheap lol and the american fantails are the only ones left i got outta 7 i got for 20$ one pair i sold one pair died due to low amume ststem there yougster is the white and blk fantail that u cant see his head in the pic #25


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

no replys?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I viewed your collection

Your fantail in #25 must be the same as the one in #15. It is a nice looking bird.

I also liked # 18 and 27.

And...that is a 1956 Ford isn't it! Very cool!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks i dont know what car it is it was there so i stood infront of it lol


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*hey!*

Well..... while you are standing in front of that car, it looks like a very beautiful young woman in a black dress (standing next to another beautiful young woman in pink dress) seems to be *checking you out!!!*!  Now that is the kind of car I would like to drag up and down my dirt road here. A rebel - oh boy! nice car. I sadly couldn't view more than a few photos as I am only on dial up out here in the middle of the forests of Tasmania. You should see us even trying to get TV reception out here (we only have 2 channels here - imagine that) and to see them, someone in your home basically has to hold an ariel up in another room, while they stand on their tippy toes and do lot's of other acrobatic stuff. Yet I have a sat. dish on my roof from the previous owner. It is of NO USE at all. *Any suggestions what I can do with it to put it to some practical use*. Maybe I should go for an 'arts grant' and paint a big unhappy (we cannot see a blimmin thing out here) smiley face on it.  

love and light
Susan in Tasmania xxxx


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

lol thats jen and mariah 2 tall girls lol thanks for the post.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I think the brown fantail with the white tail feathers in #10 and 11 has to be my favourite! It's so pretty, or handsome. 
I bet you spend all day cleaning all them.
How many birds have you got?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I just looked at your pics...........first of all, I like your lofts. Second of all I love your box perches. All of the birds are pretty. Quite a variety there. But.........what the heck happened to the birds head in pic #25???? It's HEADLESS!!!!  (Just kidding........) 
What is each loft for?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Becca-Took me a hour to clean the room

Lovebirds-The one with the three on the right is sold saturday it was fpr youngsters the next one to it going down to the left is for more youngsters and stock hens and next one is for old birds hen section cock section and stock cock section
and the brown coop my dad did have all the stock cocks in so he didnt have to clean boxes he put all his perches he didnt use in there with mine aswell


----------

